# Undervolting 12900K 12th Gen



## DontJumpSRK (Jun 22, 2022)

Hey all,

Need some help on undervolting/CPU cooling.

I just built my second gaming computer and this is my build...

intel 12900K
Noctua NH D15 fan (used both fans, and have 1 fan in rear as well, totaling 3)
3070 TI
Asus Prime Z690 P D4 Mobo
2 TB SSD NVME
850W gold psu

I primarily game on Warzone which is a VERY cpu intensive game.

I have NEVER undervolted before and was quite nervous and did it following this video: 










(Skip to 1:52)   i set the offset voltage to the 0.05000 and was wondering if i should go any lower?

Right now, if i run Warzone if i play just a few games its like 73C but it can creep up to the 80s.

Should i be concerned? or should i STFU and just grow a pair and everything should be fine?


I just spent a lot of money on this beast build and i just want to make sure it lasts


----------



## Taraquin (Jun 22, 2022)

Run cinebench and try lowering voltage more, if performance starts dropping you know CPU is throttling in multicore. On my 12400F I can UV to -0.015, if I go to -0.02v cinebench drops by 1-2%, - 0.025v it drps by 3-4%. I would consider changing the fancurve on D15, on my setup it runs at 20% up to 50C and 100% at above 65C. Below 50% is inaudible so I changed the curve to make it smoother and cooler during typical gamingloads where it sticks around 50-60C for me (loading scenes makes it jump to 65-73C).


----------



## joemama (Jun 22, 2022)

Well it depends on your CPU, as long as there aren't any errors during a stress test, you can go as low as possible.
By the way, do you know about the CPU bending issue on intel's gen 12? That could be causing some higher temperatures of the CPU


----------



## fevgatos (Jun 22, 2022)

Taraquin said:


> Run cinebench and try lowering voltage more, if performance starts dropping you know CPU is throttling in multicore. On my 12400F I can UV to -0.015, if I go to -0.02v cinebench drops by 1-2%, - 0.025v it drps by 3-4%. I would consider changing the fancurve on D15, on my setup it runs at 20% up to 50C and 100% at above 65C. Below 50% is inaudible so I changed the curve to make it smoother and cooler during typical gamingloads where it sticks around 50-60C for me (loading scenes makes it jump to 65-73C).


That just applies on AMD. Intel do not throttle due to vcore.



DontJumpSRK said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Need some help on undervolting/CPU cooling.
> 
> ...


If you are stable with 0.05, you can go lower. Im currently running -0.14


----------



## Taraquin (Jun 22, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> That just applies on AMD. Intel do not throttle due to vcore.
> 
> 
> If you are stable with 0.05, you can go lower. Im currently running -0.14


Read what I wrote, this is with my 12400F, thats an Intel i5. It behaves similar to my 5600X and uses clock stretching if vcore gets too low. Some MBs have other implementations and becomes unstable instead, on Asus B660 prime atleadt it clockstretches just like Ryzen 5k.


----------



## fevgatos (Jun 22, 2022)

Taraquin said:


> Read what I wrote, this is with my 12400F, thats an Intel i5. It behaves similar to my 5600X and uses clock stretching if vcore gets too low. Some MBs have other implementations and becomes unstable instead, on Asus B660 prime atleadt it clockstretches just like Ryzen 5k.


Ah, dunno, all the Intels ive ever tried either work - or bsod.


----------



## DontJumpSRK (Jun 22, 2022)

fevgatos said:


> That just applies on AMD. Intel do not throttle due to vcore.
> 
> 
> If you are stable with 0.05, you can go lower. Im currently running -0.14


Okay, sweet.

In BIOS, do i apply -0.09 since i already did -0.05? Or do i each time have to apply what I am setting from the default?

Never tinkered with undervolting so i am clueless. 

Most ive ever done with BIOS settings is literally just played with fans, switched usb settings, and selected different boot devices LOL


BIOS scares me and Im a noob.

Thanks


----------



## fevgatos (Jun 22, 2022)

DontJumpSRK said:


> Okay, sweet.
> 
> In BIOS, do i apply -0.09 since i already did -0.05? Or do i each time have to apply what I am setting from the default?
> 
> ...


You can change change the value from 0.05 to 0.09.


----------



## joemama (Jun 23, 2022)

DontJumpSRK said:


> Okay, sweet.
> 
> In BIOS, do i apply -0.09 since i already did -0.05? Or do i each time have to apply what I am setting from the default?
> 
> ...


There's always a set of clear mos pins on the mobo, if you fuck up the bios setting and can't boot, just remove the mobo battery and short the clear mos for a couple of seconds to reset the bios


----------

